# Pressmeldung: Sonderheft „Fehlbiss“ mit DVD



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2010)

Pressmeldung

*Pleiten, Pech und Pannen​*
Unter diesem Motto startet am 24. Februar das neue Sonderheft „Fehlbiss“ mit DVD aus dem Paul Parey Zeitschriftenverlag.





Rutenbrüche, Zungenbrecher, Hak- und Sprechunfälle, Comedy und vieles mehr strapazieren die Lachmuskeln. Von schrecklich-schlimmen und total verrückten Fotos über lustige Kurzgeschichten bis hin zu bissigen Cartoons ist alles vertreten und erlaubt, was Spaß macht. Das zeigt sich auch bei den vielen Pannen-Clips auf der beiliegenden DVD. 

Für die eingebaute Spaßgarantie auf der Scheibe sorgt unter anderem Matze Koch in einer köstlichen Doppelrolle. Zum einen spielt der Ostfriese einen unbelehrbaren Chaoten, vor dem kein Gerät und Mitangler sicher ist. Zum anderen bleibt Matze einfach der, den man kennt.

Ein weiterer Höhepunkt auf der DVD sind die „Angel-Sachsen“ Ronny und Ringo. Wirklich haarsträubend, was bei den Beiden so alles schief läuft! Eine Pechsträhne jagt die nächste. Schadenfreude ist und bleibt doch immer noch die schönste Freude...

„Fehlbiss“, das neue Sonderheft, empfohlen von FISCH & FANG und FISCHABENTEUER, erscheint am 24. Februar und kostet inklusive DVD 5,99 Euro. Das einmalig in 2010 erscheinende Magazin kann auch direkt beim Shop des Paul Parey Zeitschriftenverlages zuzüglich Versandkosten bestellt werden. Kostenlose Bestell-Hotline 0800/7285727 (Mo.-Fr. 8-18 Uhr) oder per Mail: kundenservice.shop@paulparey.de


----------



## wertfreund (2. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Sonderheft „Fehlbiss“ mit DVD*

*AUUUUU Backe*

hab mir das Heft beim Zeitschriftendealer meines Vertrauens angesehen - einerseits schon etwas komisch was Anglern alles so passiert, wo Haken so überall landen können - meist aus noch-anhaltender oder wieder-einsetzender Müdigkeit 

...meiner Frau wurde - trotzdem sie Arzthelferin ist  - dezent schlecht als sie mir unvermittelt über die Schulter schaute..:v

FAZIT:

Muss man sicher nicht haben - kann man(n) aber wenn man seine Schadenfreude ausleben muß. Für mich ist das Heft etwas dem Zeitgeist der Sensationsgier geschuldet - etwas weniger Wundbild und etwas mehr Geschichte in der Aufteilung hätte das Heft deutlich kaufenswerter gemacht.


----------



## Bellyboater (2. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Sonderheft „Fehlbiss“ mit DVD*

Und wo soll ich das reinpressen?|sagnix


----------



## wertfreund (2. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Sonderheft „Fehlbiss“ mit DVD*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Und wo soll ich das reinpressen?|sagnix



Wat willste w o reinpressen?!|pftroest:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Sonderheft „Fehlbiss“ mit DVD*



wertfreund schrieb:


> *...meiner Frau wurde - trotzdem sie Arzthelferin ist - dezent schlecht als sie mir unvermittelt über die Schulter schaute..:v
> .


 
Ich wollte mir das Heft auch kaufen, aber als ich kurz reingeguckt habe, habe ich es schnell wieder zurückgestellt.
Sowas kann ich nicht gut sehen...#d


----------



## Che_ck_er (3. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Sonderheft „Fehlbiss“ mit DVD*

Ich habs gestern gekauft und was da so drin ist gefällt mir nicht...
Bei dem einen Bild, wo ein Gummifisch drauf ist ist am Stinger ein Hecht?auge...#d Unter der Überschrift 'Ins Auge gegangen...' das geht gar nicht...|abgelehn
Oh Mann da kann man sich ja vorstellen was die Leute von PETA oder einer anderen Tierschutzorganisation dazu sagen wenn die das sehen sollten #x

Das ist ja nur ein gefundenes Fressen für die...


----------



## Sinned (8. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Sonderheft „Fehlbiss“ mit DVD*

Ich hab mir das Teil auch gekauft und muss feststellen, dass ich die 6€ auch besser investieren können. Die Dvd ist einfach nicht lustig, obwohl sie es sein wollte. Die Bilder in der Zeitung habe ich größtenteils schon gesehen und sind jetzt auch nicht wirklich interessant. Bessere Clips dieser Art gibts auf Youtube umsonst und Bilder hier im Board ebenfalls umsonst.


----------



## Dogtoothtuna (8. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Sonderheft „Fehlbiss“ mit DVD*

Eine glatte 6 ist das Heft, kauft euch lieber einen Kunstköder mehr für die Kohle!


----------



## Fury87 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Sonderheft „Fehlbiss“ mit DVD*

Einfach nur schlecht das Heft..... Ist ja schön, wenn die sich neue hefte einfallen lassen! Aber die Bilder kennt man! Und Die Dvd ist alles andere als Lustig! Und auch Matze Koch schaft es diesmal nicht, die schlechten videos zu retten!


----------



## Hechtfreund65 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Sonderheft „Fehlbiss“ mit DVD*

Hallo, Sportfreunde!
ich habe mir das neue Heft auch schon gekauft. Leider ohne vorher reinzuschauen! Ich hatte einfach gedacht, ein Sonderheft aus dem Paul Parey Verlag kann ich bedenkenlos so mitnehmen. Aber leider weit gefehlt! Seitenweise DIN A4 Fotos mit Haken im Kinn oder im Fingernagel - so lecker sind die dann auch nicht. Eher schon eklig. Und Fische, die beim Fotografieren aus den Händen glibschen, sind nun auch nicht die großen Schenkelklopfer. Also, ich lache wirklich gern. Aber dieses Heft ist mir einfach zu platt!


----------



## elduende (15. März 2010)

*AW: Pressmeldung: Sonderheft „Fehlbiss“ mit DVD*

Tach zusammen,

die Zeitung ist so überflüssig wie ein Zusatzdrilling am Madenbündel...

Wer sich lustige Pannen anschauen will, sollte direkt den Meister wählen. Bill Dance - Godfather of paddelig Doing...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_BLggf-mqs

Der kommt weitestgehend ohne Jigpiercings aus (obwohl er die auch kann).


----------

